# ATSF #3415 and it's FRA steam-up inspection



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The crown jewel for the Abilene & Smokey Valley Railroad made her second appearance and first for the general public on Tuesday, Dec. 2nd. The 4-6-2 Pacific (better known as the ATSF #3415) had been in the City Park as a static display before being rescu...er, _moved_ to the A&SV for restoration. It's been over six years since I first heard about it and on Tuesday I was able to attend the public showing. The first steamup for the #3415 occurred about two weeks ago and can be seen on YouTube. There's also a thread here on MLS about it. The video was taken by my college friend Jim who works at the A&SV as an engineer. 
This second steamup (the second of five I am told) was the first with the tender attached. The FRA guys were there checking out the boiler, the running gear and everything that was attached so far (the guys restoring the engine said that the #3415 only just had enough stuff attached to "fire her up" and run her for the FRA inspection.) She was running diesel fuel for this steamup but will eventually run a mixture of diesel and oil. One thing that _was_ working was the five-chime whistle which anybody that wanted to had a chance to blow! By the way, blowing the whistle is _FUN!!!







_ I missed the first steamup but I swore that I wouldn't miss the next one!! While she isn't totally finished yet, she already is a beauty and I can see just how special she's going to be when completed for 2009! Anyway, I thought I'd share some pics from the event:

The first thing I saw when I arrived was the cloud of steam with a beautiful silver lining...










The morning was devoted to putting her through her paces...


















The electrics haven't yet been installed...









After the testing the engine was run out to the depot for public showing.


















The cab visit was pretty neat! I forgot how high these standard gauge locos are!









Here's the view right before blowing the whistle...









All in all, a pretty fine day!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Glad to see this baby working again.. More photos if you can.. I'm trying to model it but i still have to get 3 axle truck for my tender yet. tks for the post Steve...Noel *


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Wow! It is great that they let the public blow the whistle!! Too often, it seems, these kind of projects become so personal that the people involved kind of forget who really pays the bills on these things. Look how excited you are!! Bet you're all ready to shell out some bucks for a ticket to ride behind her, aren't you?! We had a blast ridin behind R&N 425 in September and it is great to see another 4-6-2 back in service. 

Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics. I also received a bunch of photos for the day as it made test runs back and forth on the main. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
You read my mind! The first thing I did was ask when reservations opened up for the first public run! The lady in charge of reservations wasn't sure yet as they haven't given her the info but rest assured I'll be there!

Here's a couple more shots:


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is just wonderful. Thanks for sharing the info and pictures. 

Would you email me when they plan to bring this out for it's initial run, just in case I miss it? I want to be there to see and ride it. 


Raymond


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem! Hopefully we'll know something within the next month or two.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! Actually I just realized that I guess you could just make a post to this thread and I would get it too... 

Raymond


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if she will receive Santa Fe lettering or will she be lettered for the Abilene & Smokey Valley? I checked the Abilene & Smoky Valley website, but could not find any info on this.

Wish there was someway to get her to meet #3751, or even #1316 (Texas State Railroad #500). Would be neat to see more than one Santa Fe steamer together and under their own steam. Probably been a long time since something like that happened...1958 maybe?

I think with #3415 now under steam, the only other operational Santa Fe steamers are #3751 and #1316. #1316 is at the Texas State Railroad and painted for that road as #500. But I'm not super sure if #1316 is still operational or not.

Pretty amazing she's under steam. Looking back at what old #3415 looked like, it must have been one heck of a job.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh boy, I didn't even think of that. I sure hope they paint her back up in ATSF lettering.


Raymond


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 12/06/2008 3:24 PM
Oh boy, I didn't even think of that. I sure hope they paint her back up in ATSF lettering.


Raymond


Rumor has it they will install skirting on the engine, and paint it bnSF Pumpkin!
In deference to the Bnsf, they will letter it in the same 9900 series as a CB&Q EMD "E" units.

The "greenies" also insist on making it run on old cooking oil, so it will probably get nicknamed "Old French Fry".

What, you hadn't heard that?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, those are great pics!!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh.... actually, if you'd seen the colors of the diesel engines being used on the A&SV you might not laugh quite so easilly! Fortunately, due to the historical nature of the grant, the plan is to letter it as Santa Fe #3415.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found some video from the 12/2/08 run.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM4mbLXvZIU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25WPgP7nCyA&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpk91iH4Kzg&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj0a7GVY_6I&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5geuItyGCg&feature=channel


Raymond


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see another example of big steam back in operation. 

Mike


----------

